
My redesigned landing page is only getting 4% conversion, what's wrong? - soheil
https://netin.co
======
Rekaiden
Well, I'm not those 96%, but:

It's ugly.

You misspelled 'Recruit'

There's something broken about the sign-up-with buttons that makes them
display unprintable characters. Actually, that's all over.

It's unclear what you're doing.

Once I understand vaguely what you're doing, I first think 'oh great, another
useless job site'. Bad place to put people. Once I understand a little better
what you're doing, I think 'It's impossible for this company to be doing what
they say they're doing. They have no special power to access top candidates.'
The landing page fails to convince me.

~~~
soheil
Fixed the typo. Can you send me a screenshot of the "unprintable characters"?
Also which sign-up-with button are you trying to use?

------
imaginenore
1) It's looks horrible - the main photo is all washed out, the search
animation GIF is really low res.

2) Most of the call-to-action stuff is way below the fold, even when you view
it at 1080p.

~~~
soheil
1\. Do you have any photo suggestions? 2\. The Sign up button is above the
fold, what call-to-actions are you referring to?

~~~
imaginenore
I'm sorry, I'm actually wrong on the second point. Your website opened as
zoomed-in.

Stock photo websites with license-free photos:

[https://pixabay.com/](https://pixabay.com/)

[https://www.pexels.com/](https://www.pexels.com/)

~~~
soheil
Pexels is wonderful thank you!

------
gus_massa
What does "Trusted by top companies in Silicon Valley" exactly mean?

~~~
soheil
Just a tag line alluding to the fact that we have customers in SV.

------
sharemywin
what did the old one get? and do you have a link to the old one? Might be able
to tell what's changed.

~~~
soheil
It wasn't any better. I feel like it's not very clear what we do, it may be a
case of us having trouble unlearning about our product so we can describe it
better.

